# San Francisco legislates “Green” disposables



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

"As of June 1st 2007 San Francisco food vendors may no longer use polystyrene foam (or expanded polystyrene, such as Styrofoam) disposable food service ware."

Instead "San Francisco food vendors must use biodegradable/compostable or recyclable disposable food service ware (unless it is durably reusable) if it is not more than 15% more expensive than non-biodegradable/compostable or non-recyclable disposables."

Link to complete ordinance here http://www.sfgov.org/site/uploadedfi...inanceFAQs.pdf

Styrofoam has always been a cheap alternative to paper, foil and the more expensive plastic containers that many food service businesses use. The long term cost of using products like these are still adding up and won't be fully realized for many years to come, but simply put it has created a mess.

Hats off to the people that made this happen it has been long in coming. However the 15% loophole will apply to ANYONE that uses to-go products. If you think for a second that a durable disposable fork made from let's say cornstarch, will cost just 15% more than a plastic one you should stay out of my stash.

Sure Styrofoam is completely OUTLAWED now but the rest of the equation still needs some work.

This is happening just before we outlaw plastic bags at the grocery store too.

Has anyone had experience with the durable cornstarch flatware and cold containers? Does anyone here work in a "Green" kitchen that serves a to-go crowd?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've done consulting work with a green local foods university that uses cornstarch utensils, compost bags, go containers....the cornstarch is great, heavy duty clear drinking cups are super.....the go boxes have alot to be desired.....
I'll make a call and get the resources and cost breakdown.


----------

